
Apple won’t stop “acquihires”, but maybe we can help - slaven
http://blog.tapstream.com/post/27658813582/apple-wont-stop-acquihires-but-maybe-we-can-help
======
jazzychad
So you have to put a js snippet on a page to be able to track conversions,
right? So how can I track if TechCrunch decides to writeup my app and links to
the appstore straight from the article. Same if I tweet the link out to my
followers? I guess I could only tweet out a page which will track them and
then redirect, but that seems wonky.

Maybe I'm missing something? How can I use this to track a wide range of
traffic sources w/o all funneling them through a common tracking page?

~~~
slaven
We can't track links to the App Store, but when press links to your site we
can break it out. We show you each referring domain, how many visitors it sent
and how many users you ended up with from that domain. We also help you figure
out how organic traffic to your site converts, which keywords are good, etc.

For your own Twitter marketing you can use our redirect links, so they'll go
straight to the App Store via Tapstream redirect.

You can use the same method for AdWords, Facebook posts, email marketing, etc.
The links can be created on the fly, so if your company is "Example.com",
you'd create links like

tap.example.com/ad1 tap.example.com/tweet2

etc. As you create them they'll show up in Tapstream the first time they get a
hit. (this assumes a CNAME tap.example.com for a simpler explanation).

